
Show HN: A Different (Code-First) Headless CMS for SPA’s Like Vue.js and React - mac_mcclain
https://contentblocks.io/
======
mac_mcclain
Hi I am the co-founder of ContentBlocks. I had this idea of a code-first CMS
after building a Vue.js app with a headless CMS (Contentful). The process felt
really heavy, because I had to design all the schema up front in their editor,
instead of being able to put it right in my code and page. But of course there
are a lot of benefits of the headless CMS

It got me thinking and I came up with this idea that it could be a lot
simpler. I was hoping to get some feedback (idea, pricing, do you need it?) on
the idea. There is a demo, you can try out the editor. Within the demo is a
link to the source code.

Let me know what you think or if you have any questions.

------
darkhorse13
A bit off-topic, but your landing page is a blatant ripoff of Stripe. Even a
bunch of the colors are the same. It is one thing to take inspiration, but
this is a complete turnoff.

~~~
mac_mcclain
darkhorse13 - Thank you for your feedback. I just took a look at them, and the
Stripe site is way nicer than ours! :) I will keep your feedback in mind as we
move forward. Thanks for taking the time to visit the site. FYI - We used the
Argon theme from [https://www.creative-tim.com/](https://www.creative-
tim.com/) if you are interested.

~~~
darkhorse13
Ah I see. Seems like they were the ones who took "heavy inspiration".

~~~
mac_mcclain
Yeah, after you mentioned it, I put ours side by side with stipe, and yeah,
they look alike. Not like we tried to do that or anything. We are way more
focused on the editor and making sure that works well.

~~~
slowmotarget
To be honest and having been there before you, it's not a good idea. You
entered a crowded space with a product that do not yield blatant
differentiation. Your marketing, brand image and storytelling are the only
things that will lead users to your app.

I don't think web developers will elect a newborn CMS, trust that it doesn't
fail for the 5 or more years, if you don't convince them your CMS and the
company behind it is future proof. And on that matter, your landing page and
your documentation matter more than everything else. Invest time and money in
it.

